# Frankenruger .357 mag



## killitgrillit (May 20, 2015)

Howdy all,
Just found out my new build is done, .357  gp100, 12" barrel, harrel brake and free float shroud. Should have it back next week, need to get some reloads ready to test out. If u wanna see how good these shoot search franken ruger at 200 yds on you tube


----------



## fishtail (May 20, 2015)

Man dat's silly, looks like something from Johnny Dangerously.
What you doing for the projectile?


----------



## killitgrillit (May 20, 2015)

fishtail said:


> Man dat's silly, looks like something from Johnny Dangerously.
> What you doing for the projectile?



I'm gonna run h110 and 125gr xtp's I should be able to get around 1800-1900 fps


----------



## DeepweR (May 20, 2015)

fishtail said:


> Man dat's silly, looks like something from Johnny Dangerously.
> What you doing for the projectile?



"It shoots thru schools"


----------



## fishtail (May 21, 2015)

That ought to be interesting.
For some reason I prejudge that a long barrel would naturally use heavy bullets.
If you are able to pack enough h110 into the case to achieve those velocities it will be slightly beyond most bullet manufacturers suggested range.
Just pay attention to how the bullet performs and let us know!


----------



## killitgrillit (May 21, 2015)

fishtail said:


> That ought to be interesting.
> For some reason I prejudge that a long barrel would naturally use heavy bullets.
> If you are able to pack enough h110 into the case to achieve those velocities it will be slightly beyond most bullet manufacturers suggested range.
> Just pay attention to how the bullet performs and let us know!


You are correct, under 100yds there will be an entrance hole but probably not an exit hole. I shoot 40cal xtp's out of a smokeless muzzleloader at 2700fps and they are explosive?


----------



## cddogfan1 (May 21, 2015)

Tell us how she does. I have seen theses on other forums. I just can not get behind the concept.  To me a handgun becomes awkward once barrel length goes over 6".  Never been a fan of the hand rifles.  But I know you are probably happy. Congrats


----------



## hayseed_theology (May 23, 2015)

That's pretty wild.


----------



## Dub (Jun 6, 2015)

Interesting gun.

How do you hold it steady on a deer?

Does resting the barrel over a shooting rail change the point of impact.

I'll never have a brake on any hunting gun ever again.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 10, 2015)

Dub said:


> Interesting gun.
> 
> How do you hold it steady on a deer?
> 
> ...



Dub,
 Bog pod, the barrel is free floated, it does not touch the shroud so impact is not affected.
 I will have a brake on every hunting gun I own.

Midway shipped the wrong rings so hopefully I will have the correct ones this week and get some range reports


----------



## Dub (Jun 12, 2015)

Cool.

Thanks.  Gonna enjoy the range report.


----------



## Rich M (Oct 19, 2015)

Look at Lil Gun and 140-158 bullets.  Lil Gun has less pressure than H110.  

I shoot a 357 mag rifle tho'.  It does go thru at 50-60, hit spine last year so not thru.  I've done a ton of work with the rifle - reloading and customizing a decent load.  Guessing over 2,000 - no chrony tho.  They will tighten up as the speed increases, to a point.


----------

